# Bored of plain chicken?



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

So for those who look at their dry, plain, dull and tasteless chicken on a daily basis yet still manage to get it down with a side of broccoli.... here's a brief dry rub recipe to bring some life back to your meal.

*What you will need*

1 whole chicken (I use Packington)

2 tsp paprika

1tsp cumin

1tsp cinnamon

1/2tsp ginger

1tsp chilli flakes

2tsp sea salt

2tsp xylitol

*Method*

Butcher and skin the chicken. Don't waste any of the meat; be sure to cut off the oysters (back) and all those little bits.

Slice the breasts midway to thin them out to about 2cm thickness for even cooking

Set aside the meat in a large glass dish

In a small bowl, mix all of the dry ingredients.

Cover the chicken in the dry rub and move

the chicken around to ensure full coverage.

Cover with cling film and leave for at least 2

hours, but preferably over night.

*How to cook*

I personally either cook this in the BBQ (4 burner gas BBQ) or in my air fryer. You want to cook the leg meat on the bone for at least 8 minutes longer than the breast meat. The breast meat only needs 6-9 minutes to ensure it stays juicy.

This should result in juicy, well seasoned chicken that won't smell like fart. Stays fresh for 3-4 days


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds tasty.

I like those Magi ones were you put chicken pieces in the bag and roast, dead easy, tasty and juicy.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

stargazer said:


> Sounds tasty.
> 
> I like those Magi ones were you put chicken pieces in the bag and roast, dead easy, tasty and juicy.


 Magi ones are lovely ain't they mate, always use those or the magi frying papers are lovely too.


----------

